
US prosecutors to 'help themselves' to Julian Assange's possessions - Doubl
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2019/may/19/us-prosecutors-julian-assange-wikileaks-ecuadorian-embassy
======
londons_explore
I'm surprised the US let this news get out.

They'd have been better off modifying his equipment with a bug, then returning
it to him and hoping he decrypts it...

------
Canada
I'm surprised he left behind anything cleartext

